# Customers doing cool stuff...



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Can we get a thread going for pics of cool stuff customers have done? Some in my area have been leaving snacks out. See pic...


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't trust it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Don't trust it.


What's not to trust?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Got one last night. 
Since they forgot to mention Amazon drivers. The 12 year old in me almost took all the goodies. The 40 year old in me said just take a few.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw it a couple of times. Passed.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

DeathByFlex said:


> Can we get a thread going for pics of cool stuff customers have done? Some in my area have been leaving snacks out. See pic...


Starbucks??? All I got was some Gatorade and sprite. 

It's really nice to be appreciated.


----------



## CigarBoxJimmy (Jan 2, 2017)

I will partake if it is in sealed containers. I am still wary enough to take a pic before I do. I have trust issues, what can I say?

For those of you that Uber or Lyft keep the neighborhoods in mind. These are the folks that give those illusive tips that you seek.


----------

